# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Editing Posts

## Marcol

I don't seem to be able to edit my posts using the "Go Advanced" button.

I can edit the text, but if I want to change an attached workbook I can't access it.

Anyone else finding this problem?

*[EDIT]*
"Reply with Quote" also seems to hang.

----------


## JBeaucaire

This is a test


VIDEO Example.

----------


## arlu1201

JB, you and i have admin permissions.  So we along with the mods can edit all posts.

Is anyone else who is not an admin or mod facing the same issue?

----------

